# How to avoid the junk food trap.



## cherrypie (Jan 17, 2012)

An article from Psychology Today.

The message is clear, don't buy it and then you will not eat it.
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/nourish/201201/how-avoid-the-junk-food-trap

This is particularly difficult if you are catering for a family but it might help them to make healthier choices too.  We all know how easy it is to help yourself to something that is reserved for other members of the family, a few of the kid's sweets, a packet of dad's favourite crisps.  We think that we do not not want to involve them and that we will bee seen in a bad light if we deprive them of their treats.

During wartime rationing, these sorts of things were treats if you could get them but not anymore.  It is accepted as every day foodstuffs.  I know when I have felt particularly hungry and want an immediate quick fix then I will eat the wrong things if they are in the house.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 17, 2012)

Hear Hear!!


----------

